# You decide



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

Possem or fox?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 21, 2021)

murp441 said:


> Possem or fox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little creepy! I'm guessing possum even though we don't have them here, just by the head shape of a fox. Wierd!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 21, 2021)

I googled it and it looks like opposums have what looks to a a "crest" for lack of better terms on the skull, whereas a fox's seems to be smooth. So I'm guessing fox.


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> I googled it and it looks like opposums have what looks to a a "crest" for lack of better terms on the skull, whereas a fox's seems to be smooth. So I'm guessing fox.


Well ty now what killed the fox

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 21, 2021)

*The teeth make it "Fido" or "Lassie."*


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 21, 2021)

Fido or lassie? What does that mean?


----------



## murp441 (May 21, 2021)

The one thing that scares me.about collecting bottles no lie we have 20 foot boa constrictors and there mean

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

I found the cutest boa while in the Palenque Mayan Ruins in Mexico. I picked him up and took him into the jungle for his own safety.

That skull does look like it belonged to a canine (dog).


----------

